# skills test



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi 
We are in the process of applying for a visa - my husband is a self employed bricklayer and we are completing the application for the skills test - (so much information to gather!! we have been waiting for a letter from HMRC re his national insurance records for about 5 weeks!!)

I understand this skills test is new and was only brought in in September - has anyone completed this part of the application yet? It seems an awful lot of work to prove you are what your indentures say you are. 

Has any one completed the skills assessment/test for bricklaying yet? 

Any shared experience greatly appreciated


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Alaina,

We got in before any skills test so I can't help you there, but I wanted to welcome you to the forum. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello Alaina
Your assessment is now done through VETASSESS and it is going to cost you in excess of $2,000.00 to have the assessment done.
Has your husband completed a fully indentured apprenticeship? How many years experience does he have as a bricklayer since completion of his formal training? Does he have quite a bit of documentary evidence to substantiate his work experience as a self-employed tradesperson?
Good luck with this. The new skills assessment process can be quite time consuming and frustrating.
Merry Christmas!!
Liana


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

hi 
my husband has been a self employed brick layer for about 20 years -he is obtaining references from some people he has worked for, he has got letters from his accountant, Inland Revenue regarding his tax and also we are awaiting a letter regarding the national insurance he has paid, he is also providing his accounts for the last 6 years. He has also prepared an oath to sign which states his skills as a builder - it is an awful lot of work which we hope to have completed early January.


----------



## rachel (Aug 3, 2008)

yOU WANT TOTRY THE ONE FOR NURSING IT HAS TAKEN A LOT OF TIME TO PROVE EVERYTHING EVEN THOUGH WORKED CONSTANTLY FOR LAST 15 YEARS AND HAD ALL CERTIFICATES CERTIFIED
RACH


----------



## dezy (Dec 14, 2008)

hi
did you manage to find out any more info on the vetasses for oz cause i am hoping to start my application but i cant find anyone who has sat the bricklaying test yet.
thanks dezy


----------

